# Any chance



## smile4loubie (Sep 26, 2010)

Any chance of getting a calendar set up so we can easily see events/birthday's etc. Just thinking it would be easier and easier when planning other meets. I'd love to do another Guildford one but am bit muddled as to when others are.
Was just a thought.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Loubie, there is a Calendar - have a look at the line heading up the forums, it's three along from 'User CP'. Click on it to see. You can add events by clicking on 'Add new event'. I have to approve them before they appear, so if anyone adds anything and doesn't see it appear - give me a prompt!


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Loubie, there is a Calendar - have a look at the line heading up the forums, it's three along from 'User CP'. Click on it to see. You can add events by clicking on 'Add new event'. I have to approve them before they appear, so if anyone adds anything and doesn't see it appear - give me a prompt!



Ok thanks hun x


----------



## Akasha (Oct 8, 2010)

Im proberly being very think here, but i can only see birthdays on the calender?!  
Do i have to select another option to see events once on the calender?? 

On the side note, I see that its your birthday soon northe! A Birthday party arranged yet?


----------

